
Stripe.com redesign - rayshan
https://stripe.com/
======
lewisl9029
What I really love about most of Stripe's landing pages is that they tend to
use tastefully designed vector graphics (SVGs), gradients, and animations over
photos (or even worse, videos).

A high resolution photo can easily take up Megabytes of bandwidth, and could
still look like a blurry mess on an even higher resolution screen.

Vector graphics can scale to any resolution and remain as sharp as it could
possibly be, and often come at a tiny fraction of the size of a similarly-
sized photo.

The largest SVG in the new Stripe site, by the way, is only 10KB. Which site
would you rather visit on a mobile data plan?

------
apahwa
site looks great but Atlas isn't mobile friendly and their left and right
passing is inconsistent. Relay's entire page is off from the others and
Connect has one section (payout timing icon) that doesn't have padding.

------
dikozh
Looks pretty cool!

